# Refusing to take the bit!



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryan Gingerich has a genius way to introduce the bit to your horse. You don't...use a bit. He has demonstrated how he starts his colts to bridling using a cotton lead rope ONLY. You crudely measure the circumference of both bit and headstall and snap the snap onto the rope, leaving the remainder of the rope hanging. Then you train your horse to drop his head down and towards you. HE MUST do this first, or you can't proceed.
You "bridle" up the same as with a real bridle BEING SURE TO KEEP THE SNAP TO THE SIDE OF YOUR HORSE'S FACE. Kinda like this:

My horse, "Sweet Cup&Cakes" aka "Long Arm of the Law" (KMH)
Make sure that the rope is cotton bc it's soft on their mouths. You won't hit any teeth with a rope and you can bridle and lead this way and practice all of the time without worrying that your horse with break your expensive bridle.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Before you introduce the bit at all you need to have a good, solid head down cue. For my horse, its pressure at the poll with my index finger. And, there should be a head up cue as well, so that he knows to keep his head low until you are (eventually) done putting the bridle on. When my horse sees me pick up the bridle nowadays he automatically lowers his head, and he used to be just as bad as your boy sounds with this issue back in the day. 

Work on this before introducing the bit again. I like Corporals idea of starting with a cotton rope, too. 

Ever had his teeth checked? His old owners could have been avoiding an issue by just using a hackamore. Might be worthwhile to make sure nothing is hurting in his mouth before classifying it as a training problem, just a thought.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to take a guess that the issue is before you ever really try to bridle him. How is he at lowering his head? How is he with his ears being messed with? Can you open his mouth without a fuss? It it really is a bit problem I too use the lead rope as a 'bit' when re training a horse to take the bit. 






This is a video with Warwick Schiller demonstrating my process.

I also second checking his teeth, entirely too many owners are lacking in their horse care education and don't realize this is something that needs to be done.


----------



## k9guysarge (Jul 30, 2013)

Ninamebo said:


> Before you introduce the bit at all you need to have a good, solid head down cue. For my horse, its pressure at the poll with my index finger. And, there should be a head up cue as well, so that he knows to keep his head low until you are (eventually) done putting the bridle on. When my horse sees me pick up the bridle nowadays he automatically lowers his head, and he used to be just as bad as your boy sounds with this issue back in the day.
> 
> Work on this before introducing the bit again. I like Corporals idea of starting with a cotton rope, too.
> 
> Ever had his teeth checked? His old owners could have been avoiding an issue by just using a hackamore. Might be worthwhile to make sure nothing is hurting in his mouth before classifying it as a training problem, just a thought.


I too thought it could be a teeth thing so I had the equine dentist come out and float his teeth along with examining them for any issues and he had none. However, we had to tranq him in order to have his teeth floated because he was throwing his head and acting the same way. He's fine with me doing anything else with his head, eyes, ears...but refuses to let me mess with his mouth which leads me to believe somewhere down the line, beforw me, someone did something that hurt it scared him badly!


----------



## k9guysarge (Jul 30, 2013)

Ninamebo said:


> Before you introduce the bit at all you need to have a good, solid head down cue. For my horse, its pressure at the poll with my index finger. And, there should be a head up cue as well, so that he knows to keep his head low until you are (eventually) done putting the bridle on. When my horse sees me pick up the bridle nowadays he automatically lowers his head, and he used to be just as bad as your boy sounds with this issue back in the day.
> 
> Work on this before introducing the bit again. I like Corporals idea of starting with a cotton rope, too.
> 
> Ever had his teeth checked? His old owners could have been avoiding an issue by just using a hackamore. Might be worthwhile to make sure nothing is hurting in his mouth before classifying it as a training problem, just a thought.


I do not have a head cue for him and to be completely honest I've never had a horse that did...so though I like the idea of it, I'm not sure how to start training him for it. The other three horses we have just drop their heads down for the bridle as soon as they see Mr coming their way with it...


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I was given a 6yo gelding this spring that used a bosal. When I got him I was afraid of not being able to stop him so I started using a bit. After a few months he decided he didnt want a bit any more so back to the bosal we went. 

Anyway, I was afraid of not being able to stop him but have found the 1 rein stop works when he doesn't want to. A quick turn when he doesnt want to listen to me makes him change his mind right quick.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

What type of riding are you doing, OP? What type of hackamore are you using?


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Although you responded to Nimamebo I think I can offer some insight. 

It's entirely possible he was just never taught how to have his mouth handled as well. As far as needing sedation for floating, that's normal. Floating can be a pretty scary thing for horses, having their mouth clamped open with noisy power tools is pretty unfair to the horse. If a horse does move they can really hurt themselves so sedation is needed. 

To teach him to let you mess with his mouth is much the same process as it is anywhere else on his body with approach and retreat. 

Start at a point on his head that he'll let you pet and rub, nonchalantly rub down towards his nostrils then come back up before he moves away. as he gets comfortable with your hand there go lower then back up.Do this from different angles, the side of his jaw towards the corner of his lip and back. Find your starting point where he is a little uncomfortable but not moving then retreat. He he does move away you'll want to keep rubbing until he stops moving away. Even if it's going from walking of to just turning his head away retreat. If he does something bad, keep rubbing until he does something less bad. 

Rub from all different angles on the left and right side until he's comfortable with it. Then you can stick a finger in the side of his mouth as you go past. 

With your other hand you want it to be pretty relaxed, you may want to rest it on his halter or on the clip, that's fine. What you don't want it to try and physically make him stay still, that will just worry him more. 

This is a good thing to work on after he is already wanting him to stand, after you work him doing other things. He'll be hot and a bit tired and it will be a great opportunity to desensitize. 

Teaching a horse to lower their head is very easy as well. I'll use the left side as my example just because it's the bridling side. 

Reach up with your right hand to your horses poll ( while he is haltered) and apply very light pressure. Your left hand isn't really doing anything here. Now some people wait and some people gradually increase the pressure, either is fine. Be prepared for your horses first response to be throwing their head up. Keep your hand there! Keep applying light pressure until you feel the slightest downward motion. Take your hand away and give a rub on the neck. 

You want to get to the point where his response is quick and from light pressure. Then when you bring out a bridle you can take your right hand between his ears holding the crown of the bridle to encourage him to keep his head down.


----------



## lchad (Oct 26, 2010)

Put his favorite treat in the hand that feeds the bit. He had a nibble, and just might open for it. I know it's cheating but..... It works! &#55357;&#56896;


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As the video in Breakable's earlier post mentioned, 9 times out of 10, a bridling problem has it's root in the horse being injured in some way by the bit/bridle. Getting their teeth banged repeatedly, getting an ear pinched every time, etc.

When I get a difficult to bridle horse, I normally start as others have mentioned, with the basics of lowering the head and getting used to keeping it lowered while I mess with their ears, mouth, nostrils, etc. Then, I introduce the bit and bridle and work with them until they take it. After a few times of being bridled without pain involved, they are usually over the worst of the avoidance behavior.

One thing, if you aren't 100% certain that you can avoid banging his teeth if he was to fling his head and avoid, you might get a strip of leather or thick-ish rope and put it between 2 rings and make a leather/rope "snaffle". That way, you can work with him on the bridling issue and not have to worry about inadvertently banging his mouth and making the problem worse or causing a relapse. Once he stands well for bridling and unbridling with that, then you can go back to a regular snaffle.

One other thing. TAKE YOUR TIME putting the bit in and out of his mouth. Where folks start banging teeth is when they either don't have the knowledge to do it correctly or they get in a hurry and try to shove it into the mouth or yank it out instead of allowing the horse to pick it up and drop it in his own time.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I didn't respond quick enough, but everyone else described it all quite perfectly  it takes time and patience, but well worth it! All the little hurdles you overcome with your new boy will only make your partnership and respect for each other that much stronger! Keep it up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ike (Sep 1, 2013)

lchad said:


> Put his favorite treat in the hand that feeds the bit. He had a nibble, and just might open for it. I know it's cheating but..... It works! &#55357;&#56896;


Sort of what I was going to suggest....

put some minty toothpaste on the bit or anything lese that is yummy that he'd like. One friend of mine who only has one arm tought her horse to take the bit while she holds the bridle up with the other hand. Only took one small bottle of honey to make it happen. 

but I also agree on the head down cue/ears/etc that everyone else suggested. And I also introduce them to a 'bit' that is a soft cotton rope. If they are really unsure, a little tooth paste makes it more inviting.

Ike


----------



## k9guysarge (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice and I'll make sure to update on the progress!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If they horse knows the basics but refuse the bit, I have used Molasses also-mesy, but in no time they are diving at the bit.


----------

